# Vintage Lib Tech



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

ElevationStation9 said:


> I want to locate a 2012 Lib Tech attack banana vintage snowboard. Could anyone recommend were to start to look please. I appreciate it.


The blue one?


----------



## ElevationStation9 (Sep 6, 2021)

Snow Hound said:


> The blue one?


Yes


----------



## ElevationStation9 (Sep 6, 2021)

View attachment 158853


----------



## ElevationStation9 (Sep 6, 2021)

Snow Hound said:


> The blue one?
> This one


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

i hate the word vintage


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Rip154 said:


> i hate the word vintage


Like it or not it's absolutely not the right word to describe a 2012 Lib Tech Attack Banana.


----------



## ElevationStation9 (Sep 6, 2021)

Snow Hound said:


> Like it or not it's absolutely not the right word to describe a 2012 Lib Tech Attack Banana.


I feel that vintage means high quality, it won the 2012 good wood award, the graphics are awesome, I favor all mountain boards to me it’s a collectible peace of snow board history. I bought the 2012 skate banana with camber it’s a great board. I think that the attack banana


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

ElevationStation9 said:


> I feel that vintage means high quality, it won the 2012 good wood award, the graphics are awesome, I favor all mountain boards to me it’s a collectible peace of snow board history. I bought the 2012 skate banana with camber it’s a great board. I think that the attack banana


Perhaps if your talking about grapes and wine...But a vintage product has to be at least 20 years old. Even then to consider something from 2000 vintage just doesn't sit right with me, still seems like yesterday.


----------



## ElevationStation9 (Sep 6, 2021)

freshy said:


> Perhaps if your talking about grapes and wine...But a vintage product has to be at least 20 years old. Even then to consider something from 2000 vintage just doesn't sit right with me, still seems like yesterday.


I think you have a good point


----------



## ElevationStation9 (Sep 6, 2021)

freshy said:


> Perhaps if your talking about grapes and wine...But a vintage product has to be at least 20 years old. Even then to consider something from 2000 vintage just doesn't sit right with me, still seems like yesterday.


I feel the attack banana may be next level from the skate banana as a all mountain board.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

ElevationStation9 said:


> I feel the attack banana may be next level from the skate banana as a all mountain board.


Yeah I dunno, I remember seeing reviews and most people hated the skate banana, but the attack banana definitely seems better. I've never rode either of them. But if your looking for a next level all mountain you can certainly do better than a 9 year old board.


----------



## ElevationStation9 (Sep 6, 2021)

freshy said:


> Yeah I dunno, I remember seeing reviews and most people hated the skate banana, but the attack banana definitely seems better. I've never rode either of them. But if your looking for a next level all mountain you can certainly do better than a 9 year old board.


It is one that would be a collectible


freshy said:


> Yeah I dunno, I remember seeing reviews and most people hated the skate banana, but the attack banana definitely seems better. I've never rode either of them. But if your looking for a next level all mountain you can certainly do better than a 9 year old board.


What would be your first pick of an all mountain board this year and why please.


----------



## ElevationStation9 (Sep 6, 2021)

ElevationStation9 said:


> It is one that would be a collectible
> 
> What would be your first pick of an all mountain board this year and why please.


My favorite all mountain board was my Burton T6 from 2003.


----------



## Hpfunk81 (9 mo ago)

If you are still interested in locating a 2012 Attack Banana. I have one looking for a new home but preferably via a trade towards a Lib Tech Skeleton graphic.


----------

